# Amazon milk frogs, breeding...



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello guys,

Ive been reading up for quite a while now about breeding my milk frogs and finally decided last week to add what resembled a tree hole full of water. Ever since of a night there is a constant calling from a male croaking like mad. I have caught a couple frogs in there so im hoping out of the 4 that I have something starts to happen between them.

Is there anything people could suggest for me to get prepared for when/if something does happen and any tips???

Ill get a little tank ready but what would people suggest on heating the water and feeding etc etc... and also is there any tips you would give into encouraging my frogs to breed? 

Ive read peoples opinions online and there all quite mixed so thought id ask on here aswell 

Heres a pic of one of my milk frogs I caught in the hole



Cheers guys all opinions and tips appreciated


----------



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

Heres another picture, what are the little clearly blue colour balls either side of its head ???


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

They are the male`s vocal sacs. Do you hear him calling at night ?


----------



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

colinm said:


> They are the male`s vocal sacs. Do you hear him calling at night ?


Yeahhh thought thats what they was, and ahhhh do I hear them. 2 of them dont stop at night its so annoying lol In total I have 4 in the tank, 2 of them call and the other 2 im hoping are females so fingers crossed something happens

Havenyou ever bred them ? Or any frogs


----------



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

This is a video of them calling the other night


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry I have never bred them ,but I have other frogs. I would guess that its more difficult to condition the females than males. Male frogs are usually very randy. 

With tropical frogs its often best to dry them out slightly, feed the females lots of food and then increase the humidity again . Hopefully someone who has had success will give you a few pointers.


----------

